# help wanted on a broken strut on 7ft tank how to fix it !!



## seanie (Feb 8, 2007)

hi broken strut on my 7ft rena tank the end one is broken staight thru and the middle one has just come apart from the side of the tank how to fix it i think i got to replace the broken one and just reseal the other one is this right when i find out it was broke lefted the lid up to feed the fish and saw the tank bowing out in the middle any ideas on fixing it wld be greatfull thx


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Is this strut (cross brace) plastic and part of the frame, or glass? Before fixing it, check to see if there is still a warranty on the tank.

If the cross braces are plastic, you might be able to simply switch the top and bottom frames. The cross braces on the bottom frame are there simply for inventory efficiencies and to prevent the old mixup when a bottom frame was put on top by an inattentive assembler.

If they are glass, you can take the broken brace in to a glass shop so they can duplicate it. Then it's just you and the GE Silicon I!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey, and "Rena tank"? :-? :-? :-?  What did Mars Inc. buy now? :fish:

:zz: I can't seem to keep track of all the mergers, takeovers, etc. :zz:


----------



## seanie (Feb 8, 2007)

strut (cross brace) glass did try to upload the photo of the bars but cant.waiting to here back from the guy we bought the tank from hes trying to find the guys number were he bought it from.did try to do a home insurance claim but when i ring up they sed that we didnt change our address over from the last place so cant have a new one thru them as this place wasnt insured f*** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Be sure to clean all of the old silicone away from the old cross brace. FWI'sW, the crossbrace is not a strut, but a tie. A strut prevents two sides from compressing together. A tie prevents them from bowing apart. If that were strictly a technicality, I wouldn't mention it, but it is something to account for as you plan out your method of connection, if you don't follow the original design.

Condolences on the insurance question but at least you found out about it on a relatively minor damage instead of worse, and can now get the insurance you've been paying for back in order.


----------



## Big Den (Apr 5, 2008)

Dont forget that when replacing the tie you will need to drain a lot of water. Otherwise it will still be bowed out :thumb:


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Big Den said:


> Dont forget that when replacing the tie you will need to drain a lot of water. Otherwise it will still be bowed out :thumb:


Absolutely - but to be honest I'd drain the water level as low as possible right away to alleviate some of the pressure that will undoubtedly transfer to the other seams in the tank... If you can the water level to 50% or below and still have your heaters and filters running I'd do it!


----------

